# Counter Sink Bit Usage



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

What advantage - if any - exists in routing a countersunk hole over just using a drill?

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

When using a router bit the holes are always cleaner and smoother 

Here's some neat bits for the router,, 

Screw Slot Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_screw_slot.htm
This bit will do it all with just one bit and it's dead on...

===============


garycurtis said:


> What advantage - if any - exists in routing a countersunk hole over just using a drill?
> 
> Gary Curtis


----------

